# Red Fish Dance - Trout Limits Popping



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge located just outside of Seadrift on San Antonio Bay
by Captain Chris Martin
Presented by Texas Marine*

September 26

*Improving Your Craft*

As of late, epic red fishing being experienced by guests in front of area drains, cuts and bayous. Trout limits coming to hand while the guides continue to change their strategies.

*Fall Forward*

Conditions are improving and setting up for traditional fall patterns. All this unfolds under our eyes, especially with area locals offering a full plate of reds, only to witness the next move to catch trout.






*www.BayFlatsLodge.com*
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more action shots*

Thanks


----------

